# Cornish Game Hens



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

I am starting Missy Mae tomorrow on her raw. I am nervous since she is a gulper but got wings and drumsticks and will watch closely, but not so close that she gulps it in fear of it being taken away from her.

Anyway I feed Cornish Game Hens (CGH) fairly often to the ferrets. I like to feed those because they are what all 5 would eat in one meal and I can find them consistently. I don't cut it up, just put it in their cage and let them tear it apart. Would they be a good choice for Missy Mae (12 lbs) to eat. Since they are a type of chicken I could feed them now, right? I usually get them at about $1- $2 per CGH and I want to say they weigh (haven't looked at the weight in awhile) one pound each. Missy Mae should be eating "about" one pound a week so it would be really easy to cut it up for her for the week.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

CGH are great to feed. I wouldnt bother cutting it up for her though, let her learn to chew and crunch


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think my fluffies are getting CGH's for turkey day.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Missy Mae said:


> I am starting Missy Mae tomorrow on her raw. I am nervous since she is a gulper but got wings and drumsticks and will watch closely, but not so close that she gulps it in fear of it being taken away from her.
> 
> Anyway I feed Cornish Game Hens (CGH) fairly often to the ferrets. I like to feed those because they are what all 5 would eat in one meal and I can find them consistently. I don't cut it up, just put it in their cage and let them tear it apart. Would they be a good choice for Missy Mae (12 lbs) to eat. Since they are a type of chicken I could feed them now, right? I usually get them at about $1- $2 per CGH and I want to say they weigh (haven't looked at the weight in awhile) one pound each. Missy Mae should be eating "about" one pound a week so it would be really easy to cut it up for her for the week.


i need pics of the ferrets devouring a cornish hen.

you can get them for 1-2 dollars? really? wow. you are lucky.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Ours love cornish game hens. Our winco has them for $2.25 and I believe ours are 24 ounces. For the shelties that is about 4 meals, for the collies it is one largish meal.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> I think my fluffies are getting CGH's for turkey day.


Mine are too!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'll have to check out winco....i found them today for 3.00 a piece...i didn't look at the weight, tho.

i did finally finally finally find non enhanced chicken at costco...it cost .89/lb but it's worth not having 320 mg of sodium per serving as the 29 cent one did.


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

I, for the most part, only shop at Winco. The prices are the cheapest around, except for lamb which I get at Costco. I have not bought CGH's for a couple of weeks and I did notice last night when I was stocking up that meat prices are a lot higher now than they were last time I went shopping. I have never spent more than $2.50 for a CGH. The Winco that I shop at has everything in one place. Chicken livers, hearts, gizzards, cow tongue, heart, kidney, and some other stuff. Some of it I do not know what it is. I'll have to take my camera next time and we can play "what part of the animal is this?" lol

Last night Winco had turkeys on sale for .28 a pound (when you spent more than $50) and .48 a pound if you did not. "Enhanced meat" is the stuff that is package with added seasonings or in the flavored water, right? If my understanding of enhanced meat is correct then the turkeys were not enhanced.

I have not taken any pictures of raw feeding in years but I will tomorrow. It is hard to get pictures of the ferrets because they are fed in their cage, otherwise they will try and stash it somewhere and with 5 of them you never know where it will end up!


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> CGH are great to feed. I wouldnt bother cutting it up for her though, let her learn to chew and crunch


How would you do this? Let her eat until she is done, give her a time limit? Just eyeball it and when she has eaten a certian amount take it away?


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

I found some old pictures. It's not CGH's just chicken.

Tazzle









Bandit and Damien


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

For those that live in WA, do you feed salmon and if you do how do you feed it? Do you freeze it for a certian amount of time? Do you not feed it raw? Do you get canned stuff? We go fishing a lot but we always cook it for us. I am worried about containments and disease.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

When I feed salmon it is frozen for a while beforehand but we get sardines from our co-op and my guys usually get those for fish.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i will feed it to them cooked, but not raw....it's just not worth the risk for me.

i have access to wild sardines, mackerels, and herring and anchovies...they are very high in omega 3 also...

don't much care for canned fish for the kids..


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Missy Mae said:


> For those that live in WA, do you feed salmon and if you do how do you feed it? Do you freeze it for a certian amount of time? Do you not feed it raw? Do you get canned stuff? We go fishing a lot but we always cook it for us. I am worried about containments and disease.


Salmon from the Pacific Northwest is at an especially high risk for parasites, so be careful. Maybe see if you can find farm raised salmon if you want to feed it raw. Or just stick with cooked/canned.


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank to all for the info. I am going to have to have my daughter feed the fish outside. When I was pregnant with my oldest I got really sick (puking for days) from eating tuna. Now I cannot even be in the house when any type of fish is being cooked or I'm in the bathroom praying to the procelin god!


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> i need pics of the ferrets devouring a cornish hen.
> 
> you can get them for 1-2 dollars? really? wow. you are lucky.


The $1 is not often, only when they are on sale and when they go on sale I clean them out lol. When I went shopping the other night they were $ 2.45 I think.

Typically they are about $2.25 or so.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I just bought a couple and I think I paid $3 something, close to $4


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

shellbell said:


> I just bought a couple and I think I paid $3 something, close to $4


Yeah they are $4.19 or more up here now! Go on sale rarely for $2.99 or 2/$5, I just stocked up because they had them for cheap but it's only every 5-6 months or so. I wish I could find them for a buck, what a deal.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

shellbell said:


> Salmon from the Pacific Northwest is at an especially high risk for parasites, so be careful. Maybe see if you can find farm raised salmon if you want to feed it raw. Or just stick with cooked/canned.


personally, i think feeding a farmed salmon is wasting your money. they just don't have the nutrients that wild caught fish have.....this holds true for most fish..


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> personally, i think feeding a farmed salmon is wasting your money. they just don't have the nutrients that wild caught fish have.....this holds true for most fish..


I thought I had read somewhere that the farmed salmon also have parasites and contaminants? Are fish oils the same as feeding fish as far as the benefits of the omega's?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What is best, is when you are farther into the diet if you can feed her all grass fed meats.. This is by far the best way for a dog to get their omega's. Venison, beef, llama, lamb, emu, bison, goat etc.

I don't supplement salmon oil nearly as much as I feed a lot of grass fed meats, but the dogs do get canned salmon, mackerel and sardines about once a week.


----------

